# My Pictus Cats are dying!



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Firstly, let me say that I have not changed anything with my tank and it has been cycled for months. I have had the same 4 Pictus Catfish for about 6 months or so. Today one at a time three out of the four went limp and died. Why would this have happened when I have changed nothing in the tank? Did one develop a disease inherit to their species and then the rest got it? There is 0 ammonia, the temperature is 78 degrees, PH is about 7. Anyone have any ideas why this is happening?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

3 dish all died today?

Check for anything that could have poisoned them, like bug spray or a bad batch of fishfood. Also check the filters and gravel for a rotten egg smell.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

TheOldSalt said:


> 3 dish all died today?
> 
> Check for anything that could have poisoned them, like bug spray or a bad batch of fishfood. Also check the filters and gravel for a rotten egg smell.


I did that and nothing. I also have been feeding the same brand of fish food for a long time as well. I checked on the fourth one this morning and he is still ok. I just don't understand what happened at all. I still think it was type of disease.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

This may not be the case, but for future refrences, pictus catfish do not know when to stop eating, just like goldfish. If you over-feed them, they will not stop eating. This may cause them to become bloated. Make sure not to over feed them.


----------

